# Grained Mahogany Post



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Did this in a Ben Moore Paint Store at least 6 Months Ago or so..... Done in Oils.... 



Michael Tust









































Michael Tust


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

michael tust said:


> Did this in a Ben Moore Paint Store at least 6 Months Ago or so..... Done in Oils.... Michael Tust Michael Tust


Looks Great Michael


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

dang. excellent job! How long did it take you?


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

woodcoyote said:


> dang. excellent job! How long did it take you?


By the looks of it I don't think it was a 90min steel wool job


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

benthepainter said:


> By the looks of it I don't think it was a 90min steel wool job


Haha, agreed. I thought it was more of a 45 minute job with stencils. 

Just kidding. Yah, I'm sure that's at least a week's worth of work if not more, minimum.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

benthepainter said:


> Looks Great Michael


Thanks Ben !

Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

woodcoyote said:


> dang. excellent job! How long did it take you?


Thanks....
I really wasn't counting hours... Skimmed the column .... It was bad... Primed... Basecoated... Grained....then Varnish... Talked to Many of the Paint Store Customers while I was Graining... So I milked it as long as I could...passed out lots of cards... Made some good contacts.... 

Looks like its time to Re Do It ... 



Michael Tust


----------

